# Latest Build



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello veryone,

Here's what's on the bench right now. i am working on a Calstar "Grafighter" GF700MH. I have cut 6" off the blank to make it a 6' 6" as per customer request. It is paired up with 12" Hypalon rear grip and a 14" Hypalon fore grip. Black PERFECTION reel seat in size 25 with a matching black PERFECTION gimbal.

I am using Fuji Turbo guides starting with a 20 and moving to an 8. This is to be an ALABAMA themed rod. I have some really nice decals for the rod as well. The colors are white and crimson in Gudebrod's NCP.



















The butt wrap is a reversing chevron and Is no where near complete. Once I fill this one in completeley I am going to put a nother set across this one going in the opposite direction


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a great blank. Just curious though why you went with hypalon grips?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (8/16/2009)*That is a great blank. Just curious though why you went with hypalon grips?


Honestly........ I have no answer to that question. I have never worked with the material and was curious about it. So far I really like it. Seems like a very stable and rugged material. All though the gluing process was a bit of a pain. the hypalon was so tight on the blank that it anted to sort of squeegy(sp?) the glue away...LOL


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, been doing alot more work on the butt wrap... I'm getting alot closer to finishing it so I can start doing the under wraps for the guides


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the finished butt wrap. It took a while longer than I had planned:banghead... I've still got to tieit off and coat it in CP. But I beleive I have taken it as far as it needs to go. Next will be the underwraps for the guides. I will be starting on them in an hour or so. I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

candy cane lookin.....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *dblhlr (8/17/2009)*candy cane lookin.....


LOL.... Same thing thought we I was ask to do an ALABAMA rod.... :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *dblhlr (8/17/2009)*candy cane lookin.....


LOL.... Same thingI thought we I was ask to do an ALABAMA rod.... :letsdrink


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad that is some awesome work brother!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks alot Jason!!! This rod is actually for Hunter...

Can't wait to finish it so I can see him put to work!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the first guide wrap.... Still trying to decide if I like it or not. Any input is welcome


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

When you're done working on that rod I am going to give you a photography lesson so those pics stop giving mea headache.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead

That's a deal. They give me a headache too...:doh


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope you are using white NCP thread. You might make your trim rings out of metallic red thread. It will give the rod a little more pizzazz.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (8/18/2009)*I hope you are using white NCP thread. You might make your trim rings out of metallic red thread. It will give the rod a little more pizzazz.


The white is NCP... Made that mistake once before:banghead.... The metallic trim bands would look really nice. The customer mentioned doing a silver metallic trim band at the end of the under wraps but I'm not really sure it would look right.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The silver trim bands at the end of the underwrap just wouldn't look right. It just wouldn't stand out enough. Now the red metallic trimwould look sharp. Their is a burgundy metallic thread [I forget the number] that would really be pretty.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

to help get your haplon on the blank, try to put it in the microwave for a few seconds. it'll soften up the material and allow it stretch, and fit tighter.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Drew Mixon (8/18/2009)*to help get your haplon on the blank, try to put it in the microwave for a few seconds. it'll soften up the material and allow it stretch, and fit tighter.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> drew


Thanks Drew I will try that next time!!!! See ya in Destin in a week or two


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice job, too bad for the new owner in his color selection...The blue and orange rods catch fish like a CHAMP!:moon


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking good. Have you any up dates. So far it looks great. I can see the fish on it now . Gene


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I delivered it a week ago . I have a few pics I will post tomorrow. Thanks for the interest!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

how does hunter like it

i know him from school


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

He was super stoked to get it. It's a beautiful rod!!!! That Calstar blank is the sweetest blank I have ever built on!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay here are a few pics of the finish product




























Sorry for the pics. I'm not a very good photographer:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well ...

It looks like a great rod, beautiful work. 

Too bad about, um, color choice.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet looking rod bro :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful work Brad!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guy's!!! I'm really proud of that rod


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Who did you build it for?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

A young man named Hunter Johnson!!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats one fine rod...congrats

doggfish:clap:clap:clap


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice:bowdown


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, them graphiters are still the best blank going for most blue water builds. Hey what kind of metalic thread spoolsare thosein the background? How do you like it compared to other stuff?


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

Forget the rod...........I like that workshop!!! Man that's clean, and organized...I can't keep a clean work area! LOL I have c%@* everywhere! 

Nice work!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (11/17/2009)*Nice, them graphiters are still the best blank going for most blue water builds. Hey what kind of metalic thread spoolsare thosein the background? How do you like it compared to other stuff?


Ernie,

They are a brand called PRIZM. They are very vibrant colors and come in WIDE array of colors. But they seem to have a low tensile strength, The break easily under to much tension. Other than that they are not bad,


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Shop Keeper (11/19/2009)*Forget the rod...........I like that workshop!!! Man that's clean, and organized...I can't keep a clean work area! LOL I have c%@* everywhere!
> 
> Nice work!




Thats no joke!!! During my builds that room looks like a dang thread bomb went off!!!!


----------

